
What Every Developer Should Know About CouchDB - colaughlin
http://www.dimagi.com/blog/what-every-developer-should-know-about-couchdb/
======
devhead
The replication routines and changes api is what sold us on using it, but
performance, conflicts, community support, installation nightmares and data
access were not up to par with other vendors.

I do hope the team continues to improve the software and makes some much
needed progress on improving in the above areas. The CouchDb promise we were
sold on can still work for some use cases, ours though has proven to be too
much for it. (cms database and an ETL pit stop)

This was a fair write up, we have gone through some of those exact pain
points. The exception to this is we completely dropped couch for one of our
critical systems, managing conflicts. Going to Cloudant seemed like it would
just put us in a hole a deeper hole than we were in at that time.

Thanks for sharing!

